# Need Info on Royal Oak Electric Smoker



## buzzbait00 (Aug 27, 2008)

Saw one of this at Wally world for $97.Looked like a very good unit but I can't find any info(reviews,anybody that uses one) about it.


----------



## ronp (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe someone can help.


----------



## daboys (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey buzzbait. I picked one up back in May or around there. Bought it to use this winter. I don't use it a whole lot now, but when I do, I really like it. Kinda set it and forget thing. Don't have to babysit it like my SnP. I'd watch the price, they may come down. I picked mine up for around $88.


----------



## buzzbait00 (Aug 28, 2008)

ronp,How did that ele skillet turn out?I tried one and it seemed that the cord and plugin dial got too hot.MAN! I was lookin at one of those Masterbuilt models($269)at Sam's yesterday....SWEET!just not in my budget!

daboys,Good to hear some feedback!It looked like a very good unit for the price.I was suprised when I did a google on it and didnt find much about it!


----------



## blackhorse (Aug 29, 2008)

Keep in mind I'm very new to smoking (going on my third weekend) so I can't compare this smoker to any other smoker because I've simply never used any other one. But I have found this smoker to be pretty easy to use and already I have turned out some stuff I really like. One thing I can say is the chip tray will not work in the location they have it in. I suggest with this smoker to not use the chip tray it comes with at all. I'm playing around with a tuna can and/or a pie pan right on the heating element. I'm getting good results with both but I haven't decided which I like more yet. Another thing, the door does not seal at all, I honestly don't know how important that is, maybe someone else could chime in to explain. All of that aside, everything that I've smoked in it (17 pounds of butt, 2 whole chickens so far) has been juicy and tender and it gets up to temp fast and holds it. I have found it to be very simple to use. In the end I'm sure there are far better smokers out there but for a hundred bucks not bad at all.


----------



## dentman1037 (Aug 29, 2008)

I would watch out using a tuna can, or any thin metal tin thing.  I used a pie pan directly on my burner in my converted freezer, and it melted.  Get a 6 inch stainless steel sawdust pan from someplace like sausagemaker.com or someplace similar.


----------



## blackhorse (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks dentman, I'll keep an eye on that. The first thing I tried after I gave up on the factory tray was a tin foil packet. The smoke was good but the foil burned thru and when I tried to remove the packet most of the ash from the chips ended up in the bottom of the smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Learn as you go i guess.


----------



## blackhorse (Sep 8, 2008)

After a little more time on this smoker I've got 2 things to add. First The thermometer in the door was almost 20 degrees off. I'm sure you old hands would have checked that long before the first smoke but at least i ended up checking it. It was easily calibrated so that's a plus. The other thing I have noticed is that the lack of a door seal comes into play when the ambient temp is down. Last weekend we tried some london broil in it and found that with the air temp around 50 degrees Fahrenheit all it took was a slight breeze to drop the internal temp in the smoker rapidly and dramaticly. We set up a hasty wind break and that seemed to solve the problem. I hope this helps some one out.


----------

